# NEEEED!!!! HELP need to install tar.gz file



## tommywakefield08 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi there whoever is reading this i need serous help. I Have the asus 1201n netbook and i have just installed Ubuntu 9.10 and the wireless does not work. i have done some reasearch and the only driver that i could find is a tar.gz file. will someone please help me with VERY detailed instructions on how to do this i have spent all my free-time day reacerching and trial er getting it to work and no luck. the readme file is junk unless you know very well what your doing. and i dont so please leave very deatled instructions.


----------



## Melcar (Mar 12, 2010)

That file you got there is a compressed file.  Just uncompress it (obviously ).  With Ubuntu just right click on the file and select the appropriate option from the context menu.

Edit:

Check here, third page, second paragraph.  The review claims that the installation is easy enough.  Should be as easy as moving into the extracted folder (assuming you extracted into your desktop):


```
cd ~ /Desktop/<folder name>
```

Compile and install the driver:


```
make
sudo make install
```

Once that is finished just reboot and your wireless should work.


----------



## tommywakefield08 (Mar 12, 2010)

Melcar said:


> That file you got there is a compressed file.  Just uncompress it (obviously ).  With Ubuntu just right click on the file and select the appropriate option from the context menu.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...


OK i tried it and it went through some stuff in the terminal but it really never told me anything like it successfully finished or anything. but i just closed the terminal any ways and restarted the computer to see if it had worked and nothing it still dosent work.


----------



## oily_17 (Mar 12, 2010)

Try here for some info on installing software on Ubuntu -

http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/installingsoftware

EDIT: Or you may get some help here for network problems -

http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=336


----------



## tommywakefield08 (Mar 12, 2010)

oily_17 said:


> Try here for some info on installing software on Ubuntu -
> 
> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/installingsoftware



i would gladly do that if i could get the wireless to work so i could get internet and try and fix it that way. so right now i am stuck booting between windows and linx to try to fix it. if i had access to a wired connection i'd try it that way too.


----------



## oily_17 (Mar 12, 2010)

OK ...I thought it was just the wireless card you were having trouble with.

So you have no internet connection in Ubuntu.Maybe try the forums for help with your wireless card.

EDIT: Take a look here -

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1267961


----------



## tommywakefield08 (Mar 12, 2010)

oily_17 said:


> OK ...I thought it was just the wireless card you were having trouble with.
> 
> So you have no internet connection in Ubuntu.Maybe try the forums for help with your wireless card.



yes sir. the link the guy posted above is acually the best one ive found. for my card/computer.


----------



## oily_17 (Mar 12, 2010)

The last post, says that they have it working on their 1201N


----------



## tommywakefield08 (Mar 12, 2010)

oily_17 said:


> The last post, says that they have it working on their 1201N



ya i dont doubt that it works its just that i am a dummy. NOOB!


----------



## tommywakefield08 (Mar 12, 2010)

do you know after it finishes going through all the install process and stuff do i have to do anything else. maybe that Manuel copy to a specific folder that that one link says in the end of the second paragraph. if make is broken. if that makes any sence.


----------



## jimmt (Mar 13, 2010)

Can you tell me what wireless adapter is in the netbook? Do you know if Ubuntu is detecting it? do an lspci and it will report all the cards detected in your system. Post the output here.


----------



## tommywakefield08 (Mar 13, 2010)

*lspci*



jimmt said:


> Can you tell me what wireless adapter is in the netbook? Do you know if Ubuntu is detecting it? do an lspci and it will report all the cards detected in your system. Post the output here.



thomas@thomas-laptop:~$ lspci
00:00.0 Host bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP79 Host Bridge (rev b1)
00:00.1 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP79 Memory Controller (rev b1)
00:03.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP79 LPC Bridge (rev b3)
00:03.1 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP79 Memory Controller (rev b1)
00:03.2 SMBus: nVidia Corporation MCP79 SMBus (rev b1)
00:03.3 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP79 Memory Controller (rev b1)
00:03.5 Co-processor: nVidia Corporation MCP79 Co-processor (rev b1)
00:04.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP79 OHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev b1)
00:04.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP79 EHCI USB 2.0 Controller (rev b1)
00:06.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP79 OHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev b1)
00:06.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP79 EHCI USB 2.0 Controller (rev b1)
00:08.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP79 High Definition Audio (rev b1)
00:09.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP79 PCI Bridge (rev b1)
00:0b.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP79 SATA Controller (rev b1)
00:10.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP79 PCI Express Bridge (rev b1)
00:16.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP79 PCI Express Bridge (rev b1)
00:18.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP79 PCI Express Bridge (rev b1)
05:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Device 0876 (rev b1)
07:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device 8171 (rev 10)
09:00.0 Ethernet controller: Attansic Technology Corp. Atheros AR8132 / L1c Gigabit Ethernet Adapter (rev c0)


----------



## dark2099 (Mar 13, 2010)

Another suggestion that you might want to consider, go get the Netbook Remix of Ubuntu 9.10, when I tried that on my EeePC 1101HA it was able to find the wireless adapter with the live CD.  From what I could tell it seemed to me that most of the drivers were included.  Also probably is a lighter spec version that will run a bit more responsive and smoother.


----------



## tommywakefield08 (Mar 13, 2010)

*netbook remix*



dark2099 said:


> Another suggestion that you might want to consider, go get the Netbook Remix of Ubuntu 9.10, when I tried that on my EeePC 1101HA it was able to find the wireless adapter with the live CD.  From what I could tell it seemed to me that most of the drivers were included.  Also probably is a lighter spec version that will run a bit more responsive and smoother.



so your sayin that the 32-bit will run better than the 64-bit when the computer can handle 64-bit. ill try the netbook remix but if i remember corectly i have and it dodnt work. plus the max resolution is not that high. this computer can handle 1366x768 can netbook remix do that.


----------



## jimmt (Mar 13, 2010)

http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8754255&postcount=5

Try the above. looks like pretty good dir.


----------



## dark2099 (Mar 13, 2010)

I feel kind of bad now.  Forgot that the N330 could do x64.  And hadn't used the netbook remix much since the HDD in my EeePC was pretty much dead.  My last piece of advice is check out this guide http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Karmic.  When I was using 7.04 it was helpful for me, might have some good suggestion/instructions on drivers.


----------



## tommywakefield08 (Mar 13, 2010)

jimmt said:


> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8754255&postcount=5
> 
> Try the above. looks like pretty good dir.



Tks this looks very informitave and helpfull I will try later tonight when I get a chance and let you know. Thank you very much.


----------



## tommywakefield08 (Mar 13, 2010)

dark2099 said:


> I feel kind of bad now.  Forgot that the N330 could do x64.  And hadn't used the netbook remix much since the HDD in my EeePC was pretty much dead.  My last piece of advice is check out this guide http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Karmic.  When I was using 7.04 it was helpful for me, might have some good suggestion/instructions on drivers.



That's ok. Tis a honest mistake. I'll try your link if I can't figure it out from the link below. Thanks a lot for all ur help.


----------



## tommywakefield08 (Mar 15, 2010)

By the way I got it working from link above tks very much.


----------

